# new plants turning yellow



## AcrylicSculptor (Dec 24, 2015)

I have put in many different types of plants in my tank. Only a certain type is starting to turn yellow. I put them in 3 days ago and now they are starting to turn. My co2 tank hasn't come in yet is that what's causing it? I fertilizing with green leaf dry fertz. Should I even fertilize without a co2?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Did you buy the plants out of a tank, or did you get them in those nifty little containers where they're growing in the air?

Most aquarium-friendly plants are in fact swamp plants that can grow both emerged and submerged, the difference being the leaves that grow emerged have to "melt" and die off and be replaced with leaves designed to photosynthesize when submerged.

Even if you got your plant from a tank at the pet store, there's no guarantee that it had been in there long enough to melt and grow anew.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Ill second what Gizmo said, sometimes plants melt. What kind of plant is it? Other reasons for yellowing could be a light or nutrient deficit.


----------



## AcrylicSculptor (Dec 24, 2015)

It's promidently the Sagittaria Subulata. They were shipped in the mail. None of them were in water. I have a 24 hour light cycle on it, with noon to 3pm being the brightest times. I know it can't be the light, it's bright as all can be.


----------



## Mugwump (Aug 11, 2014)

Plants do need a dark time too....


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Mugwump said:


> Plants do need a dark time too....


+1

There is such a thing as too much light, especially for lights designated as low-light....


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Agreed.You can have an imbalance where you have more light than there are nutrients/co2 for the plants to keep up with. You can have spots in the tank that recieve more light than others. There are a lot of factors here, and brightness isnt always an indicator of growth as some lights arent for plants at all and are not in the right color spectrum


----------



## Poppa Ryno (Jun 28, 2015)

What type of lights, substrate, and fertilizing. Yes plants need dark period. Only then will the photo cycle occur. Kind of like if you use Co2, turn it off at night as the plants wont use it during dark periods.


----------



## AcrylicSculptor (Dec 24, 2015)

I am using roughly about 5 inches of Eco complete subtrate. I found that if substrate is too deep it could harbor carbon monoxide or something. So I put a gravel filter under it to maximize water flow through the substrate. I am using 48" Finnex 24/7 led fixture. It has a 10 gallon sump with aprocimately 5 gallons in. It has blue line HD external pump. With a inline co2 defuser. I been injecting co2 for a couple hours now and my co2 drop checker hasn't changed at all.. Should I boost up the co2?


----------

